
Show HN: The Babel of Laws, 700,000 machine translated laws - a3camero
https://www.global-regulation.com
======
a3camero
Around 700k machine translated laws and 1.4 million laws from 62 countries.

The search engine is run off AWS, database by Google Cloud and indexing
instances by Azure.

Pricing is done by purchasing power parity so the price is accessible for
developing country institutions.

It's being used at many universities, a Big 4 accounting firm, the Ontario
government, and a few other places. We let anyone do ten searches for free.

------
fiatjaf
Impressive.

~~~
a3camero
Thanks. I'm the developer.

